# Bfo



## Johnny 71 (Aug 20, 2016)

Anyone using it this season


----------



## hound dog (Aug 21, 2016)

Yep


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm not.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 21, 2016)

I've used it and 3 times deer hit brush I've sprayed with it went from calm to alert and quickly left the area. Gimmick


----------



## TwoSeventy (Aug 21, 2016)

I've had mixed results, 2 years ago had deer come in to it. Last year had several deer run away. Can't say if they busted me or the BFO did it.


----------



## rutnbuk (Aug 21, 2016)

While there is no "majic" lure or attractant, I have overwhelming personal experiences that say this stuff is at least 'special'.  At minimum it is a fantastic cover scent. What I have seen also, several folks that have had deer spook have used the Dominant Buck formula, not the "All Season".  The bottles look identical except for the distinction between the two.  The dominant buck lure they have is potent and can alarm some deer as it would in nature. I bought 10 bottles at the end of the year last year due to TINKS buying them out but from what I understand nothing has changed. I have never had a deer spook from it- but I have had several try to get in my stand with me trying to find the source-LOL. To each his own though.


----------



## Horns (Aug 21, 2016)

I didn't know that Tink's bought them out. I have used it with no results.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 21, 2016)

I have great success with it.  Search Lee Johnson hunting on youtube. On my channel look for "Set em up for the shot." Some deer even stick their nose to the bottles.


----------



## tbrown913 (Aug 21, 2016)

didnt have any luck with it.  Hunted six times with it last year, and four times without it.  I saw deer the four times i didnt use it, and not a single one when i did.  Im going back to alcohol based scent killer and not using anything else.  no scents for me!


----------



## chefrific (Aug 21, 2016)

Best Gray fox attractant I've ever seen.


----------



## spencer12 (Aug 21, 2016)

I used it with no luck.  However, my little Jack Russell did manage to track me down all the way to the base of my stand one morning before daylight.

I remember hearing the crashing coming on a beeline to the base of my stand, I thought to myself wow this stuff is REALLY good. 

When he was about 15 yds from me (My heart is pounding at this point, as I knew it was a booner) I saw his little white silhouette. 

He watched the sun come up with me that morning.  That was the only luck I've had with it. I don't use it anymore.


----------



## gahunter12 (Aug 23, 2016)

I used it for 3 years with great results harvesting 7 doe's with my bow. On the flip side I have had numerous bucks (both young, and shooters) stop in there tracks when they get near a bush sprayed down with BFO, and walk the other way. I skipped out last year, and probably will again this year.


----------



## GADawg08 (Aug 23, 2016)

I've had mixed results...had does lick it off of limbs but have never had a buck come in that I knew for sure smelled it. One thing I have noticed is that I seem to get a ton of scrapes around spots where I've sprayed it multiple times.....coincidence? maybe, maybe not


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 23, 2016)

Have tried it,  more deer being spooked by it than brought in.  Never again.


----------



## Mudfeather (Aug 23, 2016)

I am not a lure type person...BUT years ago Shannon outdoors made a frozen scent called REALDEER...absolutely the most incredible lure ever...IT didn't catch on because it had to be kept frozen...I said that to say this...next to that stuff...BFO has had deer act like they did with Realdeer..


----------



## Quailbird (Aug 25, 2016)

I am not a big scent person (more of a scent-control freak), but I have had really good success with the EverCalm product.  I have had numerous bucks trail me to the tree and even had one leave a fresh doe trail to come to it.  He died because of it.....


----------



## bassfishga (Aug 25, 2016)

I have used BFO in the past. The past couple seasons I have moved on to Bust A Buck Lures. Good and fresh. Right now you can use coupon code WEAKNESS to save 15% off your order.


----------



## GADawg08 (Aug 25, 2016)

I've tried numerous scents throughout the years, but the most success I can remember having was with an old H.S. scents products called Buck supreme. They had a buck supreme 1 and 2 but I cant remember which one I used. Had a pile of bucks come into it. But all this discussion about scents every year and what works for this person or that person has got me thinking. Not all deer are gonna come running in to one specific scent. I don't know about you guys, but there are some perfumes that woman wear that I can't stand the smell of. But Joe Blow may go crazy over it. I think it just depends on the deer and what he/she likes. Like I mentioned above, I've had mixed results with BFO but if I have a deer blow out of the area, I won't use it in that area again. But that's just me


----------



## hrstille (Aug 25, 2016)

Food is the best attractant for deer. Don't waste your time with the gimmick scents.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 25, 2016)

I use it all the time with great success & I'll tell u how I use it. 
I spray it on my property lines where the club next door has a stand. Spray the trails leading to the line and such areas on your side. Refresh as needed !


----------



## BASS1FUN (Aug 26, 2016)

The best scent I've used for bucks was called "Still Steaming Buck Semen" it would drive them crazy as for the BFO I've never had any success with it I rarely use scents (attractants) like to be scent free (scent killer gold)


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 27, 2016)

Boy, how times have changed around here........


----------



## hikingthehills (Aug 27, 2016)

I used it 2 years ago and deer were all over it, they would lick it and rub their heads on it. 4 deer were shot within 5 feet of it. Last year the deer would just walk right by it and pay it no mind. Not sure if it was a bad batch or something changed. I'll get some more for this year but if it does the same as last year I will leave it alone.


----------



## BlackEagle (Aug 28, 2016)

I had a bet a few years back that I would pay someone $500 if they videoed a buck getting shot while smelling BFO. 

I'm still waiting...


----------



## Jason Stringer (Aug 28, 2016)

I use it and have killed several nice bucks with it out.


----------



## Geeman (Aug 28, 2016)

I used a few times a few years ago with no results so I put it away and went back to not using anything and just hunt the wind


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 29, 2016)

BlackEagle said:


> I had a bet a few years back that I would pay someone $500 if they videoed a buck getting shot while smelling BFO.
> 
> I'm still waiting...



Wait no more ! 
At 2:54 in this video a buck smells BFO then I shoot him. Search Lee Johnson hunting on youtube. Go to "2011 7 pt hunt HDV". 
The BFO was on an arrow from a buck I shot that also smelled BFO before he died. It was a BFO "set em up for the shot" trap. "2011 funky racked buck" So that is TWO bucks. 
Give me your email address and I'll send you a payment link from PayPal.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 29, 2016)

hikingthehills said:


> I used it 2 years ago and deer were all over it, they would lick it and rub their heads on it. 4 deer were shot within 5 feet of it. Last year the deer would just walk right by it and pay it no mind. Not sure if it was a bad batch or something changed. I'll get some more for this year but if it does the same as last year I will leave it alone.



Maybe there could be a difference & show improvements of success with fresher newer batches instead of using dated older deer scents.


----------



## SWWTV (Aug 30, 2016)

Actually Bregal Partners bought the Brands and formed Arcus Hunting Tinks, Whitetail Obsession,  Obsession Bows, Dead Down Wind, Trophy Taker , and Ram Cat Broadheads Angela Lewis is VP and Dennis Lewis is President of Obsession and still have shares in Arcus Hunting Group. Whitetail Obsession  "BFO" is not owned by Tinks , all of the above companies are under Arcus Hunting.


----------



## SWWTV (Aug 30, 2016)

The formula for BFO has work for me since 1987 I have had numerous Bucks and does come straight in on my Scent trail, I have three that net over 130 mounted I took in Georgia.  Yes I have had some glued to the scent and yes I have had a few spook because of scent control issues. I believed in the formula enough that I bought the company back in the 90 s. There are several scents on the market that work really good. I believe scent control is a must when using attractants.


----------



## ALB (Aug 30, 2016)

I stopped using it also. I had no success or saw any difference when using it.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 30, 2016)

I have gave it every chance to work and nothing.


----------



## chefrific (Aug 30, 2016)

SWWTV said:


> ...I bought the company back in the 90 s....I believe scent control is a must when using attractants.




I believe scent control is the answer, period.  Always has been, always will be.  Not Attractants.


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 30, 2016)

Looks like Bowanna is owed $500...

I don't have mine on video but I absolutely would not have killed this buck in Ohio 2 years ago if it hadn't been for BFO. I had sprayed it on my boots before walking in and when I first saw this deer he was paralleling my stand at about 50 yards. When he hit the spot where I had walked in he followed my trail like he was on a string and I shot him at 15 yards.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 30, 2016)

Still waiting on that email address for my PayPal payment link. I take credit cards, debit, money orders and cash. Just about everything but excuses.  
Good job Billy !


----------



## Johnny 71 (Aug 31, 2016)

500$ is a fine prize, congrats


----------



## BlackEagle (Aug 31, 2016)

BowanaLee said:


> Still waiting on that email address for my PayPal payment link. I take credit cards, debit, money orders and cash. Just about everything but excuses.
> Good job Billy !





Dinks don't count Lee Lee


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 31, 2016)

BlackEagle said:


> Dinks don't count Lee Lee


 So now your gonna have a scoring system ?  This ain't the challenge.  I'll tell ya what. You admit BFO works because Bowana proved it and I'll let it slide ?


----------



## Johnny 71 (Aug 31, 2016)

Those are some great videos Lee


----------



## Water Swat (Aug 31, 2016)

Silly kids and their gimmicks.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 31, 2016)

I sprayed it in the air at some does that were about 50 yards headed down wind of me. They were downwind and would be spooking any minute so I had nothing to lose. I ended up killing one with my longbow at 8 yards a few minutes later. RC


----------



## BlackEagle (Sep 1, 2016)

BowanaLee said:


> So now your gonna have a scoring system ?  This ain't the challenge.  I'll tell ya what. You admit BFO works because Bowana proved it and I'll let it slide ?




Mature deer know better. Dinks don't have a clue. 

I used BFO one time. Had a mama doe and fawn come in and the fawn rubbed her face all in. The mama was so scared and jumpy I couldn't even get a shot off. She was nervous the whole time she could smell it. 

Needless to say. It cost me a pair of backstraps that day and I refuse to use it again.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 1, 2016)

*Looks like Bowanna is owed $500*

wow! what a freak!

Now that's an old buck, congrats...

s&r


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 1, 2016)

BlackEagle said:


> Mature deer know better. Dinks don't have a clue.
> 
> I used BFO one time. Had a mama doe and fawn come in and the fawn rubbed her face all in. The mama was so scared and jumpy I couldn't even get a shot off. She was nervous the whole time she could smell it.
> 
> Needless to say. It cost me a pair of backstraps that day and I refuse to use it again.



Hey, that wide 8 pt was at least a 3 year old. He smelled it and was pointing like a bird dog to it. Didn't run away and took a ride in the truck. 
Admit BFO works because Bowana proved it and I'll let it slide ?   .....Say it or pay it !   
Your scent is always where you put BFO. Most times they'll disregard it but not always. Your doe smelled you.


----------



## BlackEagle (Sep 1, 2016)

BowanaLee said:


> Your doe smelled you.



uh oh. I'm going to have to post my videos tonight


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 1, 2016)

BlackEagle said:


> uh oh. I'm going to have to post my videos tonight


  So somehow thats going to prove a doe didn't smell you ?  Quit changing the subject. Say it or pay it !


----------



## Johnny 71 (Sep 1, 2016)

Lol, say it or pay it, that's funny right there


----------



## Robbie101 (Sep 2, 2016)

Even though I can't contribute any experience with it to show that it works or doesn't work. I'll have to agree with Bowana, Say it or Pay it.....


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 9, 2016)

Wondered how long it would take for the annual BFO advertisement to show up.  Here's the deal on it for those of you who don't know.  BFO has a very small but vocal group of followers who are acquaintances with the makers of the product hence the vast disparity in opinions between the them and the average Joe's.  Every year around this time the same question is asked and the same crowd chimes in to back the product.  ((Don't believe it? Do a search.).  All of this is besides the point (does it work?) I guess, but I think it's important for someone who doesn't know, to at least be aware of this before he goes and spends hard earned money on it.


----------



## Watasha (Sep 9, 2016)

It seems to work great for those who get it for free lol


----------



## robert carter (Sep 9, 2016)

I don`t think I ever met any of these fellas that sell it but I do use it. I average 7 deer a year with a longbow. Must work. RC


----------



## robert carter (Sep 9, 2016)

Only thing I get free is skeeter bites and redbugs!!RC


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2016)

robert carter said:


> Only thing I get free is skeeter bites and redbugs!!RC





RC, drink that shot of vinegar every night and forget about the redbugs and ticks.

Tick and redbug free since 1978. And I run the same swamp you do, just a few miles up the Oconee. Give it a try...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 9, 2016)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Wondered how long it would take for the annual BFO advertisement to show up.  Here's the deal on it for those of you who don't know.  BFO has a very small but vocal group of followers who are acquaintances with the makers of the product hence the vast disparity in opinions between the them and the average Joe's.  Every year around this time the same question is asked and the same crowd chimes in to back the product.  ((Don't believe it? Do a search.).  All of this is besides the point (does it work?) I guess, but I think it's important for someone who doesn't know, to at least be aware of this before he goes and spends hard earned money on it.



Nail meet hammer head, kinda makes me want to sell my obsession bow.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Sep 10, 2016)

BowanaLee said:


> I have great success with it.  Search Lee Johnson hunting on youtube. On my channel look for "Set em up for the shot." Some deer even stick their nose to the bottles.



That's because all those Atlanta deer are Crack heads.


----------



## spydermon (Sep 10, 2016)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Wondered how long it would take for the annual BFO advertisement to show up.  Here's the deal on it for those of you who don't know.  BFO has a very small but vocal group of followers who are acquaintances with the makers of the product hence the vast disparity in opinions between the them and the average Joe's.  Every year around this time the same question is asked and the same crowd chimes in to back the product.  ((Don't believe it? Do a search.).  All of this is besides the point (does it work?) I guess, but I think it's important for someone who doesn't know, to at least be aware of this before he goes and spends hard earned money on it.




The same goes for a certain broadhead that has a nice article every September in the gon magazine.....


----------



## spydermon (Sep 10, 2016)

BlackEagle said:


> uh oh. I'm going to have to post my videos tonight



More promise of videos that never show up...we've got a lot of that going on, don't need more broke promises round here


----------



## BlackEagle (Sep 10, 2016)

spydermon said:


> More promise of videos that never show up...we've got a lot of that going on, don't need more broke promises round here



Please wait patiently. We are testing numerous products and will post all results at the same time.


----------



## kbuck1 (Sep 10, 2016)

I cant say i have had any success with it. I do know tim knight has mentioned it in almost every article he has written about killing bucks.  I thought maybe there could be something to it.  But, he doesnt seem to be affiliated with them anymore and his latest article mentions a different scent he used successfully on a previous  hunt.  So now im not sure if what we read is the truth or not.


----------



## spydermon (Sep 10, 2016)

I bet you don't see him write about it anymore.  He was "shafted" as was quoted


----------



## kbuck1 (Sep 10, 2016)

Im sure. I guess my point was if they just now had somekind of disagreement and he had always been using bfo according to his articles then how is he telling us about another scent he used before.
Regardless what he uses or dont use i know he's pretty successful on mature bucks. More so than most for sure


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 10, 2016)

spydermon said:


> I bet you don't see him write about it anymore.  He was "shafted" as was quoted



He was shafted??


----------



## robert carter (Sep 10, 2016)

5 yards under the tree this evening. Maybe the bfo had her spooked...


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 10, 2016)

kbuck1 said:


> I cant say i have had any success with it. I do know tim knight has mentioned it in almost every article he has written about killing bucks.  I thought maybe there could be something to it.  But, he doesnt seem to be affiliated with them anymore and his latest article mentions a different scent he used successfully on a previous  hunt.  So now im not sure if what we read is the truth or not.


 

It just shows scents work regardless of the name brand. Just gotta use it at the right time and place. The main scent I started with was Tinks.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Sep 10, 2016)

robert carter said:


> 5 yards under the tree this evening. Maybe the bfo had her spooked...



Congrats that is awesome


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 12, 2016)

kbuck1 said:


> Im sure. I guess my point was if they just now had somekind of disagreement and he had always been using bfo according to his articles then how is he telling us about another scent he used before.
> Regardless what he uses or dont use i know he's pretty successful on mature bucks. More so than most for sure



Well as far as BFO  advertising goes I wouldn't worry too much about them losing Tim.  They got another "Champ" right here although I'm not sure if the message is supposed to be he's so good he doesn't even have to open the product for it to work, BFO is so good you don't even have to take it out of the package, or some combination of both.


----------



## mattech (Sep 12, 2016)

Lol, I bought a bottle a few years back. Never had any success with it.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 12, 2016)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Well as far as BFO  advertising goes I wouldn't worry too much about them losing Tim.  They got another "Champ" right here although I'm not sure if the message is supposed to be he's so good he doesn't even have to open the product for it to work, BFO is so good you don't even have to take it out of the package, or some combination of both.


Bingo. All those products in that pic are now owned by the same company now right???


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 12, 2016)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Bingo. All those products in that pic are now owned by the same company now right???



I have no idea.


----------



## Longbranch Assassin (Sep 13, 2016)

*????????*



BowChilling said:


> He was shafted??


SHAFT Please Elaborate


----------



## tackdriver (Sep 13, 2016)

used bfo for two seasons and had game spook from it . its not for me.


----------



## EuroTech (Sep 13, 2016)

Bow hunters setup is what it used to be and I believe in it !


----------



## BlackEagle (Sep 13, 2016)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Well as far as BFO  advertising goes I wouldn't worry too much about them losing Tim.  They got another "Champ" right here although I'm not sure if the message is supposed to be he's so good he doesn't even have to open the product for it to work, BFO is so good you don't even have to take it out of the package, or some combination of both.



Ouch!!!


----------



## ohdotell (Sep 19, 2016)

BFO is made of beaver urine, the main ingredient. Why would a whitetail be interested? Use it 2 years ago for two weeks and nothing. Quit using it and killed 4 deer in 3 weeks. You tell me?


----------



## Johnny 71 (Sep 19, 2016)

Beaver urine?


----------

